# Coles' Power Models



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't get into their website today. I know they were having trouble with their ISP/domain thing. They are still around right??


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, just confirmed an order on Friday....


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently received my latest order OK. 

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, guess it would have helped if I included their phone number--409-547-3400. Best time to get Ken or Carol is 9-12AM Texas time. 

Larry


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks men.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received 10 lbs. of coal from them last week. I called them in the early morning. They got my order out fast.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Feb 2011 06:56 AM 
Just received 10 lbs. of coal from them last week. I called them in the early morning. They got my order out fast.


If I may ask Steve, what are they charging for coal and shipping?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 08 Feb 2011 09:00 AM 
Posted By Steve S. on 08 Feb 2011 06:56 AM 
Just received 10 lbs. of coal from them last week. I called them in the early morning. They got my order out fast.




If I may ask Steve, what are they charging for coal and shipping?


Coal was a buck a pound = $10.00

Shipping = $11.00

I live in Houston TX. they are in Warren TX. Do not know what shipping would be for you.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Feb 2011 11:27 AM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 08 Feb 2011 09:00 AM 
Posted By Steve S. on 08 Feb 2011 06:56 AM 
Just received 10 lbs. of coal from them last week. I called them in the early morning. They got my order out fast.




If I may ask Steve, what are they charging for coal and shipping?





Coal was a buck a pound = $10.00

Shipping = $11.00

I live in Houston TX. they are in Warren TX. Do not know what shipping would be for you. 



Thanks Steve. Figures shipping would be more. I bought a very odd-ball tap one time. The sales tax AND shipping was twice the cost of the tap.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If you know anyone who goes to Train Mountain, they sell a 50 lb bag of Australian Char for $53.00. It's great stuff - burns very hot and very clean with very little smoke or residue (just fine ash).


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Sounds like a great excuse for a road trip. High-balling back down I-5 with a few 50-lb sacks strapped to the roof of the Mini Cooper. The good life. 

Steve


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had a buddy bring me back two bags. He goes up there at least once a year.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Seriously, I am curious how Australian Char burns when broken up into a size small enough for gauge 1 use, say between 1/4" and 1/2" chunks. How rapidly would it burn when broken into these sizes compared to regular charcoal and compared to Welsh coal? If one considers Welsh coal a "standard", then reguar charcoal burns relatively rapidly (and produces a lot of ash). I understand that Australian Char produces little ash, which is good, but how often would the fire need to be stoked compared to coal? 

Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys always peak my curiosity in coal firing. Looks like I need to make a "coal run" to Texas and Oregon with delivery west of the Mississippi.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Two years ago I supplied Australian Char to some of the coal firing guys at the Summer Steam-up. They all seemed to like it but you should ask them, Jim McDavid, John Coughran, Jeff Young at Diamondhead and a few others. It produces a cigar like ash with no clinkers. I can pick it up here for $50 for a 50lb bag


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 10 Feb 2011 11:52 AM 
Two years ago I supplied Australian Char to some of the coal firing guys at the Summer Steam-up. They all seemed to like it but you should ask them, Jim McDavid, John Coughran, Jeff Young at Diamondhead and a few others. It produces a cigar like ash with no clinkers. I can pick it up here for $50 for a 50lb bag Dan
So, they used Australian Charcoal instead of coal throughout the running session? If it is anything similar to Bincho charcoal (Japan) I would consider it.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Charles,
I was using Welsh Steam coal to run last year at the NSS. However, Jim Mc David gave me some of Dan's coal to try during a run and it burned well, all the way through, leaving a red/brown ash at the end. 
What we really need, is Welsh anthracite which is hard to ignite, burns very hot, is odorless and smokeless. Santa, if your listening!

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ding Dong on 10 Feb 2011 02:17 PM 
Charles,
I was using Welsh Steam coal to run last year at the NSS. However, Jim Mc David gave me some of Dan's coal to try during a run and it burned well, all the way through, leaving a red/brown ash at the end. 
What we really need, is Welsh anthracite which is hard to ignite, burns very hot, is odorless and smokeless. Santa, if your listening!

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles

Rob
Coles must have a direct connection with the Jolly Ol' elf. This year we will fire the K4 on the midnight special!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - I'm running it in the 1-1/2" scale loco and so haven't broken it up to the size range you suggest. I'll be glad to give you some to try. I currently have about 130 lbs of the stuff. You can either pick it up or email me your address and I'll mail you some.


----------

